# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Бог вне морали

## Ямуначарья дас

24.01.2010  Александр Якушев:

Здравствуйте,
в одной из лекций по ведической культуре было сказано, что Бог
вне морали, т.е. придя на Землю он может вести себя по всякому.
Речь шла о том как Кришна ведет себя по отношению к гопи.
Не могли бы вы прокоментировать это?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Здравствуйте, Александр!

Этика, вместе с метафизикой, гносеологией и логикой является составной частью философии. Почему свод этических правил является частью философии? Потому, что он являет собой поведенческие нормы личности, не противоречащие данной конкретной философии. Они необходимы, поскольку тот, кто не реализовал некоторую философию полностью, не может определить самостоятельно, как ему поступать в той или иной ситуации.

Мораль может быть определена как традиционная этика, принятая в обществе.

Самой совершенной философией является та, которая приводит человека к любви к Богу. Вайшнавизм является такой философией. С точки зрения вайшнавской этики, из отношений мужчин и женщин законными и приемлемыми считаются лишь отношения в браке. Кому предназначены данные ограничения? Тому, кто идет по пути развития отношений с Кришной в духе бескорыстного любовного служения. Предназначены ли подобные ограничения Самому Богу? Нет. Он является создателем всего сущего, что же тогда может ограничить Его в Его правах? Где регистрируются браки? В храмах, церквях и пр., другими словами, как некоторое обязательство перед Богом. Перед кем имело бы смысл давать подобное обязательство Самому Богу?

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

